# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  تحميل أكبر موسوعه من الخطب المكتوبه للشيخ محمد حسان

## خالد عبد المعطى كروم

حملوا أكبر موسوعه من الخطب المكتوبه للشيخ محمد حسان وغيره من موقع واحد 

وهذا هو رابط التحميل 

http://www.islamdoor.com/k/

ملحوظه
1- ستجدون فى أعلى الصفحه هذه العباره 
تنزيل مئات الخطب والمحاضرات المميزة المكتوبة 
وهذه لو ضغطنا كليك يمين ثم open in new window فسوف يتم تحميل الموسوعه كلها فى ملف مضغوط وبعد هذا ستضطر أن تفتح كل صفحه على حده لتعلم عنوان الخطبه . وعلى فكره هى خطب متنوعه لمجموعه كبيره جداً من الشيوخ .

2- ستجدون فى أسفل الصفحه خطب الشيخ محمد حسان المكتوبه

----------

